
Norcal Doctor's “Year's Worth of Suicide Attempts”: Wasn't True - gojomo
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/salvadorhernandez/doctor-california-coronavirus-suicide-lockdown
======
gojomo
Normally this wouldn't necessarily be HN material, nor would I usually want to
use Buzzfeed as a source. But, a prior story featuring this doctor's quote got
a lot of front-page time & discussion at:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23269396](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23269396)

And, a lot of the discussion was about the thin sourcing, or different
indications from elsewhere.

Well, it turns out the doc was just speaking hyperbolically from a transient
impression: the real data isn't anything like the multiples he implied.

